# Picky Poodle Food Tip



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

My mini puppy is Picky Poodle Number 1, and I finally (for now, til she gets sick of it lol) found a way to get her to eat her kibble, canned, and Nature's Variety frozen raw (which she used to scarf and is now even hesitant about). 

I got a bag of Stella & Chewy's freeze dried raw chicken meals for feeding on the go and discovered another use for them. I take like half a patty and crumble it atop her food, whichever I'm feeding. It works! She gobbles it up!

Just a hint, I hope this helps some picky eaters out there. A bag runs about $12 for 6 oz and I use tiny amounts at a time. Bon appetit! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

I also do that with my picky eater. I have been soaking them and breaking them over his food. He eats them promptly and at least nibbles his food. I'll try breaking them dry and see what he does.


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

I just tried the 'Dandy Lamb' freeze dried and it was even more of a winner!!! Crumbled w her Orijen 6-fish and we had a surf n turf haha 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh and I wet it w warm water too which I hadn't done before. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Yes, I did this too when Charlie was 5 months old. He is now 7 mos and he doesn't really like it. This month he prefers home-made food. 

Last week, he ate his Orijen kibble by itself. Its the chicken one. Its a miracle!


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

The trouble I am have is a picky eater, Max, combined with another dog, Gigi, who will eat everything. I try to feed the picky eater in the morning before Gigi is awake and he will eat the freeze dried and nibble a little. 

When I feed them together all the food is Gigi's first. I would have to separate them all day if Max was to eat separately. I have had best luck by spreading there food on the floor and letting them go at it!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Sunny's fav was the "surf and turf" Stella and Chewy's freeze dried. Heck, it even sounded good to me, no wonder!


----------

